

Gitignore.io - New and updated gitignore templates - joeblau
http://blog.gitignore.io/post/47464776169/new-and-updated-gitignore-templates

======
mrjava
been looking around for this kinda thing.. don't know how I've missed that

~~~
joeblau
My marketing is terrible :)

------
bcoates529
looks like it could be really useful

